# PLEASE HELP. Gynocomastia from HCG and MK-677



## Retteb

Hi everyone. I am new here but not new to training. Any help on the matters discussed would be greatly appreciated.

I have been cycling for the past 9 years with no troubles concerning gyno (I had a small development when I was young but it stopped and was never very noticable) but last December decided to take a lengthy break from steroids. My nuts were like raisins etc and it was definitely time for some rehab, if you will.

I started small dose HCG (literally 250 iu per week) for about 8 weeks on Feb 18th. After being ripped off twice for fake HGH I decided to give MK-677 a try and was happy with the results from it. I stupidly did not think nor realise that the combo of these 2 could make me more gyno prone...

I got water retention from the MK which is commonly understood to happen and I had some acne from the HCG. On the 1st of June I noticed a small lump under my right nipple, so figured arimidex would fix this issue but it did nothing. I asked a very well-informed friend what I should do and he recommended letrozole -which I have been on for the past week and Nolvadex(hopefully in post tomorrow) so far the letro it is not improving anything- the gyno is still developing quite fast in both nipples- they are starting to look very feminine. This gyno is also growing on atop of old gyno!!!

Everybody has told me that if letro doesn't work then I am pretty much screwed and will need surgery. There could be so many things that caused this- Progesterone increase from the MK combined with aromatization caused by HCG.

I know I have f**ked up big time here but please don't take the piss, I wouldn't wish this on anybody.... any advice or experiences you can share would be great.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## JohhnyC

@swole troll

@ElChapo

Just to save time, maybe state what doses AI you are doing and frequency to give the guys more information.

Also check an ama 3.0 thread in the steroid section. Gyno has been discussed there. It's pretty long so do a search for gyno and especially Raloxifene too. On that thread Elchapo mentions that in your situation this can be reversed with Raloxifene so positive news.

Good luck buddy. Sorry can't be any help, just trying to point you in the right direction but guys above are 2 of the most knowledge people in this topic.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Retteb said:


> Hi everyone. I am new here but not new to training. Any help on the matters discussed would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have been cycling for the past 9 years with no troubles concerning gyno (I had a small development when I was young but it stopped and was never very noticable) but last December decided to take a lengthy break from steroids. My nuts were like raisins etc and it was definitely time for some rehab, if you will.
> 
> I started small dose HCG (literally 250 iu per week) for about 8 weeks on Feb 18th. After being ripped off twice for fake HGH I decided to give MK-677 a try and was happy with the results from it. I stupidly did not think nor realise that the combo of these 2 could make me more gyno prone...
> 
> I got water retention from the MK which is commonly understood to happen and I had some acne from the HCG. On the 1st of June I noticed a small lump under my right nipple, so figured arimidex would fix this issue but it did nothing. I asked a very well-informed friend what I should do and he recommended letrozole -which I have been on for the past week and Nolvadex(hopefully in post tomorrow) so far the letro it is not improving anything- the gyno is still developing quite fast in both nipples- they are starting to look very feminine. *This gyno is also growing on atop of old gyno!!!*
> 
> Everybody has told me that if letro doesn't work then I am pretty much screwed and will need surgery. There could be so many things that caused this- Progesterone increase from the MK combined with aromatization caused by HCG.
> 
> I know I have f**ked up big time here but please don't take the piss, I wouldn't wish this on anybody.... any advice or experiences you can share would be great.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you.


 never heard of this before, not even sure that would be possible.

ideally you need bloods to see what the problem is, without them its all guess work. If you don't get bloods then I guess itsa case of throwing everything at it and hoping for the best. If you think it could be caused by a rise in prolactin then you will need to add in some caber.


----------



## ElChapo

JohhnyC said:


> @swole troll
> 
> @ElChapo
> 
> Just to save time, maybe state what doses AI you are doing and frequency to give the guys more information.
> 
> Also check an ama 3.0 thread in the steroid section. Gyno has been discussed there. It's pretty long so do a search for gyno and especially Raloxifene too. On that thread Elchapo mentions that in your situation this can be reversed with Raloxifene so positive news.
> 
> Good luck buddy. Sorry can't be any help, just trying to point you in the right direction but guys above are 2 of the most knowledge people in this topic.


 Elevated E2+IGF-1 = Gyno in susceptible individuals.

Run test/E2 labs while on HCG, find out what you are working with here. You might low test/high e2+elevated IGF-1.

If you want to skip the tests, run 1 mg adex per week and raloxifene 60 mg for 6-12 weeks or until gyno is gone.

Aromatase inhibitors will NOT reverse gyno, letrozole for gyno is retarded broscience. Trust me on that one.


----------



## ElChapo

Since you already ordered nolvadex, you can run that at 20-40 mg daily until the gyno goes away. Since yours is fresh, it should start to dissapear much faster. 12 weeks you will see maximum improvement, it should stop growing in 1-2 weeks, so don't panic, but be patient.

If you want to run the letrozole, 2.5 mg x 1-2 PER WEEK will do the trick. Drop the MK-677 and HCG, run TRT dose test. Optional: add 150-300 mg masteron.


----------



## Retteb

Hi thanks!! Sorry on delayed response, It did stop for a while but has come back. Do we know if clen has any interactions?

The gyno grew for 11 weeks, I did nolva, exemestane and letrozole. Wish I had seen the thread earlier and checked back but for some reason got no notifications.

I know it was defo HCG induced as that has retriggered it, really appreciate the responses and will check your threads.


----------



## Retteb

PS got bloods done and all they told me that prolactin levels where in the normal range and wouldn't test for anything else. IT is hard to get proper tests done here in the UK- I was finally diagnosed with Gyno by my docs a few weeks ago, it had stopped for 4-5 weeks but is back now after I did a small HCG shot on saturday- stupid but thought I was in the clear.

I'm Hopefully getting test and estrogen levels checked next week. Would cabergoline help?


----------



## Retteb

ElChapo said:


> Since you already ordered nolvadex, you can run that at 20-40 mg daily until the gyno goes away. Since yours is fresh, it should start to dissapear much faster. 12 weeks you will see maximum improvement, it should stop growing in 1-2 weeks, so don't panic, but be patient.
> 
> If you want to run the letrozole, 2.5 mg x 1-2 PER WEEK will do the trick. Drop the MK-677 and HCG, run TRT dose test. Optional: add 150-300 mg masteron.


 OK- I'm confused at the part where you said letro won't work- then you said to try it?


----------



## Mully

@DTA please advise this guy


----------



## Jordan08

Retteb said:


> OK- I'm confused at the part* where you said letro won't work*- then you said to try it?


 He meant using only letro for Gyno won't Help.

Run Test @TRT dosage

Add Adex or aromasin with Nolva or Ralo till the gyno is gone.


----------



## DTA

Mully said:


> @DTA please advise this guy


 He's f**ked


----------



## DTA

Got to trt while on that letro otherwise you'll feel like death.


----------



## Retteb

DTA said:


> Got to trt while on that letro otherwise you'll feel like death.


 letro didn't do anything.


----------



## Retteb

DTA said:


> He's f**ked


 .......... :thumb


----------



## Retteb

None of the serms etc did jack s**t.

looks like another 11 fu**ing weeks


----------



## DTA

Retteb said:


> None of the serms etc did jack s**t.
> 
> looks like another 11 fu**ing weeks


 None of it worked for me either. Letro didn't do anything. Armidex at high dose to low did nothing. Long story I removed the right side myself but that's not my point. The thing that actually worked for my left side was nolva long term. Not just a few weeks I'm talking months of the s**t. Cost me a pretty a fair bit of dosh but worked. I started at 40 mg a day for two weeks then ran it at 20mg for probably 6 weeks then 10mg for one week just to take no risks cause real gyno is shite needs to go.

I also ran half an mg of Armidex rod for about 3 quater's of that nolva.

Google tamoxifen gyno treatment and there's a few study's that prove that used long term reduces gyno.

Actually works mate


----------



## iamyou

DTA said:


> None of it worked for me either. Letro didn't do anything. Armidex at high dose to low did nothing. Long story I removed the right side myself but that's not my point. The thing that actually worked for my left side was nolva long term. Not just a few weeks I'm talking months of the s**t. Cost me a pretty a fair bit of dosh but worked. I started at 40 mg a day for two weeks then ran it at 20mg for probably 6 weeks then 10mg for one week just to take no risks cause real gyno is shite needs to go.
> 
> I also ran half an mg of Armidex rod for about 3 quater's of that nolva.
> 
> Google tamoxifen gyno treatment and there's a few study's that prove that used long term reduces gyno.
> 
> Actually works mate


 That self surgery was amazing :thumb

I've read tamoxifen makes arimidex weaker. I'm on 1mg adex and 40mg nolva myself right now though. Came off the tren too. My hard gyno lump seems to have turned softer now but still got a little bit of a cone shape to my nipple.


----------



## DTA

iamyou said:


> That self surgery was amazing :thumb
> 
> I've read tamoxifen makes arimidex weaker. I'm on 1mg adex and 40mg nolva myself right now though. Came off the tren too. My hard gyno lump seems to have turned softer now but still got a little bit of a cone shape to my nipple.


 Lol cheers.

The long term nolva definitely is the way just threw in adex for sake of it. I'm off everything right now got no gyno but natty as f**k lol


----------



## Retteb

DTA said:


> Lol cheers.
> 
> The long term nolva definitely is the way just threw in adex for sake of it. I'm off everything right now got no gyno but natty as f**k lol


 Self surgery? jesus...you hard bastard lol. Was this documented on here? I ordered raloxifene this time as supposed to be a tad better than nolva- we shall see


----------



## Retteb

beanz said:


> In your case, its possible the entire nipple will have to be removed. Its not that uncommon


 jesus that sounds horrible. they do fully remove nip on some but can be put back


----------



## Retteb

are you talking to me or DTA?


----------



## Retteb

It did reduce after 11 weeks, but has flared up again. I have never known anybody go through gyno surgery and lose the full nipple


----------



## Retteb

are you a surgeon?


----------



## Retteb

My surgeon said nipple insertion and lipo


----------



## Retteb

its the same surgeon that the other guys on here have used with success


----------



## Retteb

ps- he didn't just say lip- thats only part of it.

You were a pro? what's your name?


----------



## lewdylewd

Retteb said:


> Hi thanks!! Sorry on delayed response, It did stop for a while but has come back. Do we know if clen has any interactions?
> 
> The gyno grew for 11 weeks, I did nolva, exemestane and letrozole. Wish I had seen the thread earlier and checked back but for some reason got no notifications.
> 
> I know it was defo HCG induced as that has retriggered it, really appreciate the responses and will check your threads.


 Why do you keep taking HCG? If your trying to recover do a PCT and then wait.


----------



## Retteb

lewdylewd said:


> Why do you keep taking HCG? If your trying to recover do a PCT and then wait.


 yeah no s**t lol was a dumb mistake and I'm not taking it again


----------



## Retteb

right...


----------



## DTA

Retteb said:


> right...


 If you pay for surgery you can keep your nipple lol that guys trolling you. Oddly enough I did actually amputate my nipple but that's only because I was doing diy surgery. Search I'm this site and you can see my self surgery. At first it was a success but then I cut of the nipple cause I'm probably not of sound mind haha.

Use the meds you got for a long period give them time. Only the nolva worked for my other nipple in the end I had to use probably 6 packs of nolva so a lot of time it took.


----------



## Retteb

DTA said:


> If you pay for surgery you can keep your nipple lol that guys trolling you. Oddly enough I did actually amputate my nipple but that's only because I was doing diy surgery. Search I'm this site and you can see my self surgery. At first it was a success but then I cut of the nipple cause I'm probably not of sound mind haha.
> 
> Use the meds you got for a long period give them time. Only the nolva worked for my other nipple in the end I had to use probably 6 packs of nolva so a lot of time it took.


 yeah figured that from his other posts lol  plus I'm not that dumb. ****in hell mate that sounds grim - I will have a look- and yeah I'm in for the long haul so defo worth a try. I'm going to give til jan then reassess my cup size lol.

PS how did you heal up after that?


----------



## DTA

Retteb said:


> yeah figured that from his other posts lol  plus I'm not that dumb. ****in hell mate that sounds grim - I will have a look- and yeah I'm in for the long haul so defo worth a try. I'm going to give til jan then reassess my cup size lol.
> 
> PS how did you heal up after that?


 Healed up fine looks good now. No more puffy fukin pokey out nipple. I'm heavily tattooed so you can't notice plus I'll get the scar tattooed over.

Gyno is a complete mind fuk I wish you luck in killing it.

Dr's say just accept it lol fuk that do what u got to do to live titty free


----------



## DTA

Also depending on your credit history some surgires do finance.


----------



## Retteb

DTA said:


> Healed up fine looks good now. No more puffy fukin pokey out nipple. I'm heavily tattooed so you can't notice plus I'll get the scar tattooed over.
> 
> Gyno is a complete mind fuk I wish you luck in killing it.
> 
> Dr's say just accept it lol fuk that do what u got to do to live titty free


 glad it healed up well and you could carry on your business! you're right gyno is a head f**k- hate feeling it grow haha thanks for the well wishes.

My docs and GP said the same- they just don't get it- I'm like if I didn't give a f**k about how I look and feel I wouldnt have spent so much on ****in AASin the first place haha


----------



## SteroidGymUser

Shouldnt olay with your Nipples so much


----------



## simonboyle

Also, if you have pre existing gyno, why the hell didn't you use an AI?

Sorry to be mean, but if it's there already, regardless of time, you have only yourself to blame.

As stated above. Bloods.


----------



## Retteb

simonboyle said:


> Also, if you have pre existing gyno, why the hell didn't you use an AI?
> 
> Sorry to be mean, but if it's there already, regardless of time, you have only yourself to blame.
> 
> As stated above. Bloods.


 mate I have a thick skin and I was using an AI if you read the thread- I know me being a daft c**t has landed me here. no brainer


----------



## Retteb

simonboyle said:


> Also, if you have pre existing gyno, why the hell didn't you use an AI?
> 
> Sorry to be mean, but if it's there already, regardless of time, you have only yourself to blame.
> 
> As stated above. Bloods.


 trying to get docs to do bloods bro- only checked prolactin- hopefulyl getting the rest on friday- not been easy


----------



## simonboyle

Retteb said:


> yeah no s**t lol was a dumb mistake and I'm not taking it again


 You can take HCG. You just need to use an AI. Like you will with every cycle now.


----------



## Retteb

indeed


----------



## simonboyle

Sorry. Never seen the AI. Tough break. At least you know your HCG was real?

Boobs or balls. Tough choice


----------



## Retteb

hahaha! my balls can bounce back- surgery it is if the ralox doesn't work


----------



## Retteb

SteroidGymUser said:


> Shouldnt olay with your Nipples so much


 who?


----------



## ElChapo

Retteb said:


> Hi everyone. I am new here but not new to training. Any help on the matters discussed would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have been cycling for the past 9 years with no troubles concerning gyno (I had a small development when I was young but it stopped and was never very noticable) but last December decided to take a lengthy break from steroids. My nuts were like raisins etc and it was definitely time for some rehab, if you will.
> 
> I started small dose HCG (literally 250 iu per week) for about 8 weeks on Feb 18th. After being ripped off twice for fake HGH I decided to give MK-677 a try and was happy with the results from it. I stupidly did not think nor realise that the combo of these 2 could make me more gyno prone...
> 
> I got water retention from the MK which is commonly understood to happen and I had some acne from the HCG. On the 1st of June I noticed a small lump under my right nipple, so figured arimidex would fix this issue but it did nothing. I asked a very well-informed friend what I should do and he recommended letrozole -which I have been on for the past week and Nolvadex(hopefully in post tomorrow) so far the letro it is not improving anything- the gyno is still developing quite fast in both nipples- they are starting to look very feminine. This gyno is also growing on atop of old gyno!!!
> 
> Everybody has told me that if letro doesn't work then I am pretty much screwed and will need surgery. There could be so many things that caused this- Progesterone increase from the MK combined with aromatization caused by HCG.
> 
> I know I have f**ked up big time here but please don't take the piss, I wouldn't wish this on anybody.... any advice or experiences you can share would be great.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you.


 Relax, take raloxifine 60-120 mg for 8 weeks or until gyno is gone. Alternatively, run nolvadex 20-40 mg daily for the same amount of time.

AI will do nothing for gyno once it's there, only prevent it.


----------



## comfla

Have you tried transdermal DHT?

I've reversed my own (a few times... can never get my AI quite right) post cycle using that.

It's probably not as good as just getting the gyno cut out, but it does take it down and take it away


----------

